# .

## olgah

!   :   30.06,  .              .      28.06 (),     28.06,    30.06.    28.06      30.06?    28.06         (     01.07    ).

----------


## GSokolov

:yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...
1)  29.06       ? 
2)   29.06, /         ? ,  ,     ,       ?      ,   ,        ?

----------


## saigak

> :   30.06,


    30.06?

----------


## kiry

.  28.06.13-    28.06.13- 30.06.13(    . )
         ,       .



> 1)  29.06       ?


       ,  - :"  ... ..."- ,      .         (   , )



> ,   ,        ?


 28        " ..."-   ?

----------


## Enic

,      ,       ,    ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 1)  29.06       ?


   ,   .         1 ,         ,    .



> 2)   29.06, /         ? ,  ,     ,       ?


 .    .              .       ,    .



> 30.06?


              ,   .

----------


## Enic

> .
>               ,   .


 ,      ,     .
       ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ,     .
>        ?


*GSokolov*   .84.3  "           ,   ,     ,   ,         ,    ()"... ,    ....       ,   ....

     :

"     ,         .       ?           . (        18.06.12  863-6-1) 



      .     ,      ( )   .           . 

               :  ,       (      ),    (          )? 

               . 



           ,             .                      140   (. 84.1  ). 

             ,   , ,      ,      ,         ,          . 

 ,                   (          ). 

  ,   ,    ,   ,   ,       ,    .     14          ,           .  ,         11 ,        13 . 



           ,   .            ,          . 

          ,          ,    .                   (.113  ). 

   , ,               ,             .              . ,               236  .        ,        . 

  ,       ,          .      .     65           ."
     16,  2012 

     ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 


  . 84.1: 


> ,  ,      ,                ().

----------


## Enic

> *GSokolov* .


   ,             ,    .     .

            ,         ,

----------


## GSokolov

,  *saigak*      .               . ,     , ,          . ,       .

----------


## saigak

*GSokolov*,  ,         ......      ....         9....

----------


## Enic

> ,  *saigak*      .               . ,     , ,          . ,       .


.

 :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> 9....


..  ,            ** ? ,   ,     ?                ... :Wow: 
    . 121  .

----------


## saigak

*GSokolov*, ,  ,  ,       .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,


       ,    #10.

----------


## 4

" 22.06".   ,   .   - .     .     , .. -    .      ,  ?

----------

> " 22.06".   ,   .   - .     .     , .. -    .      ,  ?


    23.06.    23 .        -  .

----------


## 4

> 23.06


 23-     .

----------

